# September Car Show



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*CENTRAL PA CAR SHOW​*

*Sponsored by:* The Susquehanna Valley GTO Tigers Club
*Proceeds:* To the SVGTO Tigers and MJ Anderson Loving Care Inc. 
http://www.mjanderson.org/

*Open to :* All models PONTIACS ONLY.

*Where:* Freysinger Pontiac
6251 Carlisle Pike
Mechanicsburg, PA 17050

*When:* Saturday, September 15, 2007
*Time:* 9 AM-2 PM RAIN OR SHINE
*Cost:* $ 10.00 For Pre-Registration, or Day of Show.
*Deadline for Pre-Registration:* September 1, 2007

Pre-registration is encouraged for an approx. car count.

There will be entertainment, food vendors, and more.

More updates, and information to come as it becomes available.

Anyone interested in pre-registering for the event please PM me for contact info. Any other questions please PM me.

******The SVGTO Tigers is an affiliated chapter of the GTO Association of America, the premier national organization for GTO enthusiasts. The Club is based in York, PA and reaches to the entire Susquehanna Valley Area. 

The Club is always looking for new members and can be checked out at:
http://gtotigers.wordpress.com/


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Judge,
That would be a nice ride back to PA for my GTO. I'll have to seriously check the date to see if I can make it. There's an event like this run by the Royal GTO's at Bohn Pontiac in Westminister MD on 9/30. 

Check the link if interested. :cheers 

http://www.royalgtos.com/club_calendar1.htm

Red.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car show*

Well i will be there with my gto please email me directly for sending in the pre reg i am a member of the club already.arty: 



[email protected]


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Judge,
> That would be a nice ride back to PA for my GTO. I'll have to seriously check the date to see if I can make it. There's an event like this run by the Royal GTO's at Bohn Pontiac in Westminister MD on 9/30.
> 
> Check the link if interested. :cheers
> ...


*Hope ya can make it Red! One club supports another right? I will pass that date along and I will try and make that one too.:cheers *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Showgoat67 said:


> Well i will be there with my gto please email me directly for sending in the pre reg i am a member of the club already.arty:
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected]


Email sent showgoat.

Keep Oct 28 open.... Halloween Parade in York, Goats invited.... Details to come closer to the time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*SVGTO Tigers Car Show UPDATE*

http://gtotigers.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/fall-show-flyer-forum-post.pdf

*Susquehanna Valley GTO Tigers*​
*All Pontiac Show*

Freysinger Pontiac, Mechanicsburg, Pa.

September 15th, 2007, 9am—5pm

Registration begins at 9am

Judging begins at Noon.

Awards ceremony at 2 pm.


*Entry fee of only $10 to show your car.
Proceeds benefit MJ Anderson Loving Care Inc.*


*Show open to all Pontiac Vehicles*​
*Trophies for:
10 Best and Dealer’s Choice Awards.
50/50 Raffle
FOOD — MUSIC — FUN
Pre-registration is Encouraged
Freysinger Pontiac is located at 6251 Carlisle Pike, Mechanicsburg, Pa*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Registration Information*




*Name:_________________________ Car, Year/Model:__________________


Address:_______________________________________________________

City:_________________________ State:________ Zip:______________
*

Make check payable to: SVGTO Tigers and send to:
Pete Jensen Sr. 8 S. Madder dr. Mechanicsburg, Pa. 17050

*Contact Info*
Doug Warble:
[email protected]
Pete Jensen:
[email protected]
Joel Miller: [email protected]
Russ Esenwine:
[email protected]



*From all points: Take PA RT 581 (Capital Beltway) to Carlisle Pike.
Turn right on Carlisle Pike (West) Freysinger Pontiac, 6251 Carlisle
Pike, Mechanicsburg, Pa.*


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

That sounds like a good time. I guess I'll have to scrub the goat down and make that one.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

The SVGTO Fall All Pontiac show date is only a month away. If you are planning on attending, please try and pre register.
Visit our website for details.
http://gtotigers.wordpress.com/2007/08/07/svgto-fall-all-pontiac-show/

There will be food, and live music, and oh yea, all those beautiful Pontiacs!

Hope to see many of you there!

Russ


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car show on 9/15*

:cheers Well i will not be attending i broke the motor in the goat it broke 3 springs and damaged 2 roller lifters and put alot metal in the motor i have motor out right now awaiting repair.I will hopefully be able to make york halloween if not working i have been unable to drive car alot this year due to a busy work schedule.I will try to get up to one of the cruise nights in york at the weis but i will have to bring the wifes 71 4406pk cuda if you see it stop over and introduce yourself the car is orange will billboards.

kenny


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Bummer showgoat..... I was looking forward to checking it out. 

I'll be looking for that Cuda!!*


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car show*



If i have had the worst summer with this car have really had a rough time with my goat but oh well i will fix and move on i am taking some of the power out of it so i can drive it.I cant drive it around with over 700hp and not break crap so i am making it more streetable.We will hopefully see you up at the weis.I am going to ocean city in october for car show i am taking cuda since my car down.Are you or any club members going to the october show?

kenny


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Kenny.
I hope you can make it up to the show, even without your car. This would be a great oppertunity for us to meet you and for you to meet the GTO gang in your club!

Russ


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car show*

Since the car is broke i made arangements to work instead for extra cash to repair car i am hoping to get up to the weis in october or another crusie night but working alot right now.When car fix i will let you all know.If i go to the weis or car hangout will be in wifes 71 4406pk cuda it is orange look for that.

kenny


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> Since the car is broke i made arangements to work instead for extra cash to repair car i am hoping to get up to the weis in october or another crusie night but working alot right now.When car fix i will let you all know.If i go to the weis or car hangout will be in wifes 71 4406pk cuda it is orange look for that.
> 
> kenny


Well, there is a Motor Menders show at Weis this Saturday!

Russ


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*sat night*

We will be at a bbq in baltimore sat night i thought the show was next weekend.Do they hangout every saturday or set times.And if not where else do they hangout ?I want to be able to meet club members in any case we will be at markets of shrewsbury at end of month.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> We will be at a bbq in baltimore sat night i thought the show was next weekend.Do they hangout every saturday or set times.And if not where else do they hangout ?I want to be able to meet club members in any case we will be at markets of shrewsbury at end of month.


The MM cruise in at Weis Markets is generaly the 2nd Saturday of the month.

Russ


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*show*

Thanks for the info on the show but where else do you all cruise at when not at weis in belair md at the lowes in edgewood they cruise every friday and get 300 or more cars and saturday they cruise in baltimore.But really to far for us.York would be better.

kenny


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry I'm not able to make the show fellas.... hope ya'll have a great time!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Sorry I'm not able to make the show fellas.... hope ya'll have a great time!


Well, we missed you Red. Your Spice would have been a nice addition to the new goat heard. We had YJ, MBM, BOM, TR, CGM, QSM and PBM
We had 27 registered cars, mostly Goats, but also LeMans, G6, GP, and a stunning 55 highly optioned Catalina.

You can check out the pics here:

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/777DadandJr/SVGTO APS/

The first pic and the last 8 photos are the show winners. I won with my 70! arty: 

We had one more winner with a BOM 06, but he left before the awards, so I don't have a pic of his car yet.

It was a great show despite not having as mnay cars as we would have hoped for. The goofy morning weather I'm sure had much to do with that.

A couple of us are planning on making down to the Bohn show in 2 weeks. Hope to see you there!

Thanks to all who participated!

Russ


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*car show*

Wow what a beautiful 66 gto the two tone car i wish i could of been there between working alot this year and car being down not able to go out to any shows.Hopefully next year things will be better and i can actually go out to a show and meet you all.

kenny


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Showgoat67 said:


> Wow what a beautiful 66 gto the two tone car i wish i could of been there between working alot this year and car being down not able to go out to any shows.Hopefully next year things will be better and i can actually go out to a show and meet you all.
> 
> kenny


That 66 was a real show stopper. Joe estimated that he has $100k into that car. It is super detailed down to the last nut and bolt. It doesn't show well in the picture, but the stripe dividing the two colors is very bright yellow, and stunning, I might add. Really sets the colors off.
I didn't realize it at first, but his car also has full hydraulics on the suspension.

It's pretty amazing.

Sorry you missed it Ken. Would have been great to finally meet.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*The event could have not been a success without the planning and coordination of those who organized this event.

A BIG thanks to macgto7004, (Russ) and EVERYONE who helped in organizing this event.*


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Well, we missed you Red.
> 
> The first pic and the last 8 photos are the show winners. I won with my 70!
> 
> ...


Russ,
Yea, I was disappointed that it was raining when I got up. An hour later the weather had all the makings for a great day but factor in the drive distance for me and time needed to re-clean the car, I wouldn't have made it in time for the judging.... so, I chose to build up some good will with the ball and chain by working on the honey do list vrs driving like I stole it for a couple hours on top of a halfassed detail job.

Glad to read your 70 won, from the pics it looks like several nice rides were on display and a good time had by all that attended.

Bohn should be a good time and I'm assuming it will be the 70 that you show. They expanded the 04~06 GTO category to separate modified cars from stock or near bone stock. Check the thread on ls1 in the mid-atlantic section for additional details. 

Red.


----------

